# OPK's and Ovulation!!!!



## FinnsMama (May 13, 2007)

Looking for some advice again!! 

After 7 long stressful clomid months, I decided to start the new year with a fresh start, am clomid free this month and its the best ive felt in ages!!

Well I got a delivery of OPK (ordered last month and forgot all about them) having never used them before I tried one last night and guess what got a positive result (its day 1 am confused what's going on!! Have I ovulated on my own??

I have PCOS and 8 months ago before the clomid was advised I do not ovulate!!!!!!!! during clomid I have had day 21 bloods which were very high (docs says prop ov between days 14 - 16) I also had scans that showed large follies (3 most months!!)

Needing advice again girls!!!!!!!!!!!!! as I done another OPK today and it was negative  

ps, had an early night  last night just in case!!!!

pps, thanks to everyone who has ever answered me! dont know what I would do without this site!!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

you have 2 lines hun on a OPK the line that shows a +tive has to be the same shade as the control line, it cant be any lighter, if it is lighter then it is a -tive are you sure the lines are exactly the same shade ??

xxx


----------



## FinnsMama (May 13, 2007)

yep both lines exact same shade of pink!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

well in that case i would take it that you have OV'ed

if you done the OPK last night + it was +tive that would mean that you would OV 24-36hrs later so if you done another today that would be right if it was -tive as the hormone only stay in your system for so long so get down with some jiggy missus   i am not sure why you have OV'ed late but hey our bodies are weird things 

xxx


----------



## FinnsMama (May 13, 2007)

Thank you, I feel much better now!!

think all have another early night take care!!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

goodluck  

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Apologies but I'm afraid I'm going to contradict Cleg but you've mentioned that you have PCOS.

Unfortunately PCOS can cause inaccurate results on OPKs.

OPKs detect the LH surge _before_ ovulation and *not* ovulation itself.

If it was to be a definite +ve OPK then you would usually ovulate around 36 hours after the +ve result. For it to be positive, your test line needs to be same colour or darker than the control line.

However, as many women with PCOS have hormone imbalance, primarily, higher levels of LH, the OPK detects the higher LH level and "sees" it as a surge, when in fact it's not, it's just because you have naturally higher LH levels.

I'm really sorry but I would not use OPKs with PCOS as a definite guarantee of LH surge and subsequently ovulation...only a progesterone blood test done 7dpo (often done cd21 but this assumes ovulation on cd14...progesterone peaks at 7dpo so this is ideally when should be tested)....or have follicle tracking scans to check for dominant follicles before ovulation and the corpus luteum after.

Also, OPKs should be used from around 12pm onwards...you normally have the LH surge in the morning and it takes around 4 hours or so for it to be synthesised in your pee....best to use between around 12/2pm and 6/8pm.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

sorry Natasha didnt take into account the PCOS  

she could still have a bash though ey  

just another ?? if you suffer with PCOS do the LH levels fluctuate through your cycle ?? or is the LH level high right through your cycle ?

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

cleg said:


> sorry Natasha didnt take into account the PCOS
> 
> she could still have a bash though ey
> 
> xxx


Oooooh yeah !!  Definitely worth some jiggy....but then, do we need an excuse 

N xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

sorry i ammended my post when you replied LOL

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm not sure about the fluctuation but in general, with PCOS, your LH levels are higher than they should be....so rather than getting the "surge" of higher levels before ovulation, you would have higher levels overall....this is why OPKs can give unreliable results at any time in cycle as can't determine whether your high levels or the surge.  Your FSH and LH levels should be around the same but an indication of PCOS is LH being higher than FSH.

Saying that, some PCOS sufferers find that OPKs are fine....but whether PCOS or not, OPKs can't guarantee ovulation.  Always best to try and get a progesterone blood test as this is much better indication of ovulation.

Good luck 
Natasha xx


----------



## FinnsMama (May 13, 2007)

Thanks Girls, although doc diagnosed PCOS she said I didnt have many of the classic symptoms!!  

I was diagnosed coz of the lack of OV!!! but dont have any other symptoms!

I have another 6 month pack of clomid to take and really cant face it


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi samstar

Although you may not have the classic symptoms ie weight gain, excessive hair etc, you may still have raised LH levels.  Do you know what your LH and FSH levels were (blood tested between cd2-5)

Good luck
Natasha


----------

